# Umgeschriebene Liedtexte



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

ich hab Jungle drum umgeschrieben in ein lied, in dem die letzten Gedanken eines sterbenden Soldaten sind.
Hey this is war 
There is no place for 
Friends and things like love 

hey I can't stop the bleed 
and maybe i will die and noone 
ever will remember it. 

hey it's 'cause of YOU 
the war isn`t for me-or-anybody-other-to 

And now I`m Shredderd by a machine gun... 
rakatungtungrakatungonburubummbummbumm *schiessgeraeusche* 
... 

man...in hell you`ll burn' 
Just for the moment where 
the Battle has begun 

hey you damn Sadist 
'cause all you brought for us was 
Death and love is missed 

no it won't ever stop 
i`ll fight you till i`m gone 
and this is now! 

And now i died by a Machine Gun... 
rakatungtungrakatungonburubummbummbumm *schiessgeraeusche*




Habt ihr soetwas in der art gemacht? hier rein, und sei es nur eine Neue version von alle meine Entchen


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2009)

Text und Musik sollten aber soch auch zusammen passen ... Ich musste spontan daran denken:


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_OOOOOMMMMMGGGGG!!!!!

Mach das weg mach das weg!!!_


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Dezember 2009)

Omg ... Das Lied ist der Hammer ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

